# The Lucas



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok, not that I'm one to spread rumors  , but, CNN is reporting an internet story that reports George Lucas will film the SEQUEL trilogy to STAR WARS Episode 4,5, and 6. 
Yes, that's episodes 7,8 and 9.
Keep in mind, this is just internet gossip, but it's pretty cool that's it's on CNN all of a sudden. Who knows, maybe there is some truth to the rumor this time.....  


And on a related note, think of the chaos this will throw the expanded universe into....continuity freaks like myself will be absolutely destroyed.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I certainly hope he does! It'll be like having only two-thirds of the trilogy otherwise, because he said he would, getting my hopes up, then backed out. Slack-jawed yokel!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, dont hold your breath. 
It looks like someone "leaked" a contract from ILM, stating that no one at ILM could talk about episodes 7,8 and 9, but Lucasfilm says that the contract is a fake. 
Anyways, we really only have to wait until George passes away for someone at Lucasfilm to churn out new Star Wars flicks. Look at Star Trek. It didn't become the bloated beast that it is until Roddenberry died.  
With in five years of Luas's death we could be up to our eye stalks in Star Wars flicks. Think about it, Episodes 7,8 and 9, A, B and C , VXIIX, MCMXI, VMDNCY, prequel trilogies to the prequel trilogy, the possibilites are limitless.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hell, I'll even bet we get alternate universe movies with evil goateed villains! I heard episode 9.01.05 will be directed by William Frakes!


----------

